# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة > الديكور >  بعض ديكورات الستائر

## زوزو عادل



----------


## زوزو عادل



----------


## حنـــــان

فيهم حاجات حلوة قوي قوي يا زوزو
بس حطي صور كمان كتير كتير على قد ما تقدري!
تسلم ايدك يا زوزو  :f2:

----------


## زوزو عادل

*اهلا بيكى اختى الكريمه حنان*

*شكرا على مرورك* 

*وان شاء الله هحاول اجمع صور اكتر* 

*مشكوره حبيبتى*

----------


## زوزو عادل



----------


## زوزو عادل

*


























*

----------


## سوما

أختى العزيزة\ زوزو..
ستائر حلويين جداااااااا.......شيك اوى فى الوانهم وشكلهم..... :f: 
تسلم ايدك ويسلم ذوقك الراقى جدااااااا.......... :f:  ويسلم مجهودك يا أم سلمى.... ::h::

----------


## محمد غباشى

الاخت العزيزة زوزو عادل شكرا على المجهود وعلى والجمال تقبلى مرورى اخوكى محمد غباشى رقابى quality

----------


## مواهب

حلوين جدا ولكن البساطة اجمل وسهلة التركيب والتغيير
                               تسلم الايادي .

----------


## النجمه الحائره

*الاخت العزيزه زوزو فعلا تسلم الايادى* 
*جميله جدا وروعه* 
*ان شاء الله نشوف ستاير كتير حلوه كدا ان شاء الله*

----------


## منية النفس

تسلمي اختي العزيزة على المجهود الرائع

----------


## جميلة المنصوره

الله الله علي الذوق الجميل 

ستائر رائعه من اخت رائعه تسلمي حبيبتي


بس هذه اعجبتني لبساطتها انا احب البساطه







دمتي بكل خير 
اختك جميلة المنصوره

----------

